# Технологии и коммуникации > Софт. Железо > Железо >  Philips Xenium E560: современная классика

## Labs

Сконцентрируйтесь на общении! Новый мобильный телефон Philips Xenium E560 поможет всегда оставаться на связи и не думать об уровне заряда батареи. Отличительной чертой Philips Xenium E560, помимо рекордной емкости аккумулятора, являются металлические каркас и элементы корпуса, подчеркивающие премиальный классический дизайн новинки.  

*Всегда на связи*

Благодаря энергосберегающей технологии  Xenium, телефон позволяет решать множество деловых задач не отвлекаясь на мелочи вроде зарядки телефона. Его способность работать до 73 дней* в режиме ожидания и до 39 часов* в режиме разговора позволит вам оставаться на связи так долго, как это может потребоваться, где бы вы ни были.  А поддержка двух SIM-карт поможет разделить  рабочие и личные звонки между двумя номерами,  использовать SIM-карты двух разных операторов или два тарифных плана одновременно, тем самым оптимизируя расходы на сотовую связь. 

*Единство формы и содержания* 

Philips Xenium E560 выполнен в классическом форм-факторе с металлическими элементами корпуса и оснащен ярким 2,4-дюймовым дисплеем IPS разрешением 320 х 240 точек с широкими углами обзора и крепким защитным стеклом.  Philips Xenium – это надежный мобильный телефон, которым удобно пользоваться каждый день. 

*Приятные дополнения*

Новинка оснащена стандартным разъемом для наушников с предусилителем, что позволяет подключать любые наушники и наслаждаться музыкой в хорошем качестве до 64* часов без перерыва. Телефон также поддерживает профиль Bluetooth A2DP, за счет чего обеспечивается совместимость с беспроводными наушниками, а также карты расширения памяти microSD объемом до 32 ГБ**.

Philips Xenium E560 появится в продаже на белорусском рынке в июле 2015 года.  Рекомендованная цена в Беларуси – 1 999 000 белорусских рублей.  

*Технические характеристики Philips Xenium E560:   * 

• До 73 дней* в режиме ожидания (две активные SIM), до 39 часов* в режиме разговора;
• Поддержка двух полноразмерных SIM-карт (mini SIM); 
• Классический корпус с металлическим каркасом и металлическими элементами; 
• Дисплей IPS диагональю 2,4 дюйма и разрешением 320 х 240 точек; 
• Настраиваемый размер шрифта;  
• Поддержка Bluetooth A2DP (Bluetooth stereo);
• GSM 850/900/1800/1900МГц;
• Активная система шумоподавления (ANC);
• Музыкальный проигрыватель (MP3, WAV, AAC, AMR, MIDI);
• Поддержка карт microSD** объемом до 32 ГБ;
• Аккумулятор Li-ion 3100 мАч, съемный
• Камера 2 МП со вспышкой;
• Габариты: 126,2 х 52 х 15,9 мм;
• Масса: 138,5 г. 

###

* Указанные характеристики основаны на исследованиях полностью заряженной батареи, производимые в лаборатории с отключенной функцией Bluetooth. Фактические показатели определяются настройками оператора и режимом использования мобильного телефона.
** Карты MicroSD в стандартную комплектацию не входят. 

Доступ к некоторым функциям устройства определяется условиями контракта с оператором мобильной связи.

Более подробная информация на сайте www.Philips.com/mobilephones

----------

